# Anyone know if hogs are in SW mich?



## slowjeep

I haven't seen any sign when I was out hunting, just wondering if they are established down here?


----------



## misupercooner

my buddys co worker shot 2 in millburg i have pics but dont wanna post without his permisson they are small and black


----------



## packmaster

I have a friend who got a picture of one on his trail cam over deer season. This was in fennville area(allegan state game area)


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy

a buddy found one dead in the GR area a couple weeka ago. a huge one. they are by no means running wild but there seem to be a couple here and there.


----------



## Tilmann Outfitters

I hunted near Battle Creek all fall and didn't hear of any. How far north have people heard of them?


----------



## Tron322

I hunt the Allegan SGA just SW of Allegan, also the Middleville SGA (also trapped here for a month) nothing to report for hogs...I heard they were very destructive in thier foraging, did not see anything like that, so i have to think there are none in my areas. In my opinion the MDNR is overreacting, just keep an open season with no tags and Michigan hunters will keep hogs from establishing a population.

Unless of coarse we have a couple more years with no winter like this one here in SW MI.


----------



## Oger

They are the same 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Oger

Oops slipped......They are the same place with all the deer the DNR says we have.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Huntfish247

Haven't seen any for 3 1/2 years. 

The wolves and mountain lions that the DNR introduced must have got them.


----------



## kzoofisher

I hear the tigers are supposed to do very well this year.


----------



## bentduck

They are running in the same pack as all the CWD deer in Michigan...very cunning critters..you woukld swear their aren't any around but thousands of them exist...BOO!!! :yikes:


----------



## Oger

I hear DNR wants to start selling tiger licenses. Some been spotted somewheres............

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## slowjeep

hey guys, thanks for the help. I will keep an eye out for sign when I am out in the woods. But from the sound of things, I shouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## bookerdestroyer350

Yes several have been sighted in Hudson mi, just east of hillsdale. The neighbours were I hunt have seen them on several occasions.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit

some of the farmers near our property(short drive north of GR) said theyve got a lil problem with em. I know some people who have shot some, but Ive yet to see any.


----------



## log hauler

I agree with you Bent Duck. Maybe they are dressed in camo, so you cant you can't see them...


----------



## spartyfanj

saw some sign last fall in allegan sga looked like a massive deer scrape the ground was just tore up. under a bunch of oaks. I assume they were eating (all) the acorns.


----------



## IamI

haven't heard or seen any piggies baldwin way but i'll keep my ears down and eyes up for them critters.


----------



## log hauler

IamI said:


> haven't heard or seen any piggies baldwin way but i'll keep my ears down and eyes up for them critters.



Put many miles on U.P. roads and back country everyday and I have never see any piggies in my travel.. Where are all these wild pigs suppost to be? I always have my firearm in the truck and am ready if I see one. Suppost to be good eating!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IamI

i have my gun ready too!! but i think i'm like the rest here i alwise forget my camera


----------

